# Muddy water at Jim's



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

It sure isn't pristine, but the fish are biting up there. I've caught 5 reds, flounder, a 17" speck, and numerous bass on the past two trips. Bulky spinnerbaits and white grubs on a jighead have been the best producers. Didn't see much bait on Saturday, but finally found some mullet today. I caught a red, speck, and a bass on three straight casts today around a school of mullet. That should be some kind of slam. 

The fish pics are a flounder that barely fit into my deep fryer and a 28" redfish from today that smoked my bait 10 feet from the kayak.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice did you go early?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice catches. Still have yet to catch a flounder that doesn't have a spear in it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kelly got one recently I haven't... maybe I need to fish with u soon Miller ..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah but every time we fish together, YOU catch a flounder, haha.
With this horrible weather this weekend I need to get some fishing done in the kayak inshore. Not sure where to go though.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been having a hard time figuring the fish out in the warmer weather . I'm getting close though thanks to some tips from forum members.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

We fished out of jims sunday and caught a sheephead and tons of rat reds on live shrimp. My son caught a nice flounder on a motor oil culprit worm!!! Landed several undersized bass as well.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oxbeast,

I've been fishing a couple hours after high tide. That was mid morning on Saturday and yesterday afternoon.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice catches. gulf not looking good, maybe should try inshore ???


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!! Catching anything is a plus !! We live in a great place !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Ox you fishing this weekend?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about it haven't decided will prob take the boat


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok. My boat isnt ideal for inshore so kayak it is for me


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah ur boats a beast If i decide to go kayak ill text you .


----------

